# Cpt code for soft tissue ultrasound of abdomen



## AmBaseer (Sep 8, 2021)

What would be the best CPT code for an ultrasound of a soft tissue mass on the lower abdomen? Would 76705 work, or is that for organs only? 76882 was my first choice but the wording is confusing, does it just apply to extremities ?


----------



## JamieAnderson (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes 76705 would be appropriate.
See Medlearn's Radiology Question of the week Feb 12,2018: 
The American Medical Association and American College of Radiology have recommended the following codes for soft tissue ultrasounds:


*Code**Soft tissue area*76536Neck76882Upper extremity76882Axilla76604-52Chest wall76604-52Upper back76705Lower back76705Abdominal wall76882Nerves, peripheral76857Pelvic wall76587Buttock76857Penis76882Groin76857Perineum76882Lower extremity76999Other soft tissue areas


----------



## AmBaseer (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you so much Jamie, I really appreciate it!  We don't get the soft tissue US often and when we do its usually the extremities, so this list is so very helpful.


----------

